# The Boy and His Leaking Boot Statue



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

There's supposed to be a lot of these statues throughout the US, of a boy holding up his leaking boot.  Have you seen these where you live?  More pics here: http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/03/the-boy-and-his-leaking-boot.html




> The Boy with the Leaking Boot is a recurring theme of statues that appear throughout the United States. The life-sized statue, often about 4 feet tall, depicts a young boy with a bare right foot, holding up and inspecting the leaks on his right boot.
> 
> The statue isn’t complete with an actual leaky boot, hence the statue is almost always a fountain with water emerging from numerous holes on the toe of the boot. There are at least 25 documented examples, and probably hundreds more. Yet, nobody knows who the boy is, and why does he hold aloft his leaking boot.
> 
> Some believed that the boy was a real Italian newspaper seller who drowned. Others said he was a Civil War drummer boy who brought water to wounded men in his leaky boot. Still others thought he was a brave little fireman who used his boot in a bucket brigade when there weren't enough buckets to go around.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 24, 2015)

I've not seen those but I have seen many of a boy leaking elsewhere.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

Me too! :lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2015)

No I've never seen those, I like it, I want one as a water feature in my garden..


----------



## littleowl (Mar 28, 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2015)

Interesting.  I've never seen one and this is the first time I've heard of them.  There HAS to be a story behind the statue that somebody knows 
for sure.

 I've actually seen the "peeing boy" in Brussels.  It's called "Maniquin Pis".  It sits in a niche in a wall. It's quite small; the statue.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I've just googled it and who knew there are even some here in England too? I didn't that for sure 

There are apparently several hundred of them going back almost 150 years...the first Known one was brought from Germany in the late 1800's...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boy_with_the_Leaking_Boot


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't read that anyone really knows for sure, speculation has him as an Italian newspaperboy, a drummer boy and a firefighter.  The image is on many other things too.  http://strangeandspookyworld.com/the-museum/the-boy-with-the-boot/


----------

